# Bf 109G-14 FINISHED!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are pics of my finished 1/32 scale Hasegawa Bf 109G-14.

The model was built OOB except for resin wheels and EagleCal decals.














































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect, as usual!
Check out the FW I just posted!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Outstanding; well done, Agent Smith!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and Seaview!

Here are more pics...




























Agentsmith


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you were to "dirty up" those b&w photos a little more, you could probably convince some people it was the real deal. Strong work! :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Zombie!

I don't want to go 'over the top' in my b/w aged pictures, it would be really easy to go too far, sort of like weathering a model.

Agentsmith


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The mud on the tires does it for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve244,
The pictures of the full size airplane show it to be very well used and I wanted the tires to be weathered at least as much as the rest of the airplane was.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn! I forgot to weather the tires on my FW! 
Back to the bench!


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Am I the only one who thought the B&W pics were real?

to(m)


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks machine shop!

I have been working on producing realistic looking pictures for a while now, all the practice is starting to pay off.

Agentsmith


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

That is just gorgeous !
The first B/W pic is the best one for me, i agree that the practise on the pics is starting to pay off and pay of handsomly.

Another outstanding piece o' work.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Raytheon!

It is my goal to make my pictures look like the real thing, I figure if I keep trying in about two more years I will get there.

Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

beautiful plane and great pics too!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Keep this up and Hollywood will be calling. Well at least the Model and FX shops that are still around. Very amazing. Are you thinking about more kits in this scale?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you KUROK and Mike!

Mike,
I am planning on building quite a few large scale Fw 190Ds and other late war 109s. Before I do any Fw 190Ds I would like to have the new books by Jerry Crandall and the second Volume of JaPos Fw 190D-9 Camouflage & Markings so I will have the correct information on the camouflage colors and patterns for my models.

Agentsmith


----------

